# Treating Uber and Lyft drivers in California as company employees is not going to work



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...lifornia-company-employees-is-not-going-work/*Treating Uber and Lyft drivers in California as company employees is Not going to work*

_excerpt..._

Cue celebration on the left.

eligible for the state's $12-an-hour minimum wage (increasing to $15 by 2023)
health benefits if they work more than 29 hours a week (thanks, Obamacare!)
unemployment insurance and workers' compensation
mandatory off-site lunch break
a suitable seat to work in


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Doesn't matter. It's all about religious ideology, not reality.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So.. what the post is saying that if this goes into effect,

uber is going to cut most of it's drivers and only work the busiest most dense areas?

And all the areas that taxi companies never serviced before the days of uber will go back to not being serviced?

It's like... when you run a company financially responsible way there's certain areas that the math never works to run a car service in...

Maybe the cab companies weren't A-holes after-all, they were just not pissing money down the drain servicing suburbs that they couldn't figure out how to turn a profit in.


Once they run out of money the ride-share companies are going to disappear like a fart in the wind anyway.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

What do you expect? Bezos just cut health benefits for thousands of workers at Whole Foods by increasing the minimum hour rate to 30. I bet WF will reduce hours to 28 max for all workers. Oldest trick in the industry.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

California is flexing. It's now Ubers move, and they are playing it pretty dumb by claiming that drivers are not their primary business area.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

“That might explain why Newsom is trying to broker talks where labor unions and ride-hailing and food-delivery companies could agree on separate rules for gig-economy workers.”

*cough*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> "That might explain why Newsom is trying to broker talks where labor unions and ride-hailing and food-delivery companies could agree on separate rules for gig-economy workers."
> 
> *cough*


Yeah.
AB5 is a negotiating tactic.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I feel like she almost cut / paste some of our posts to write this article.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

May H. said:


> What do you expect? Bezos just cut health benefits for thousands of workers at Whole Foods by increasing the minimum hour rate to 30. I bet WF will reduce hours to 28 max for all workers. Oldest trick in the industry.


They'll have extra time to drive for Uber now.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I feel like she almost cut / paste some of our posts to write this article.


She is not the only one. The entire media relies on UP for their news. But they often give the credit to the rideshare clown, who made a whole career from UP posts.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XPG said:


> She is not the only one. The entire media relies on UP for their news. But they often give the credit to the rideshare clown, who made a whole career from UP posts.


Its funny, just last week I posted a Che Guevera gif in one of the threads related to this issue. Its like she is rephrasing not only my opinions but my humor.

Whackjob gets to pretend she had a unique perspective on the issue. What a shame people like this exist. I've had to deal with tryhards like this my whole career.

Article author wrote a book: 
Megan McArdle is a Washington Post columnist and the author of "The Up Side of Down: Why Failing Well Is the Key to Success."

What a ****ing cliche. People with zero creativity shouldn't be writing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> "That might explain why Newsom is trying to broker talks where labor unions and ride-hailing and food-delivery companies could agree on separate rules for gig-economy workers."
> 
> *cough*


Yes, as soon as they figure out how much Uber is going to contribute to Newsom's re-election campaign -- and the unions figure out how much they can squeeze from drivers ... it will be business as usual.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So.. what the post is saying that if this goes into effect,
> 
> uber is going to cut most of it's drivers and only work the busiest most dense areas?
> 
> ...


I hope they go out in flames that get put out with poop.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> I hope they go out in flames that get put out with poop.


I hope they get lit on fire, extinguished with urine and stomped on by a donkey.

Enough about the TK and Dara, I hope the company goes bankrupt and the investors sue and win and all he corporate bozos get all their penthouses siezed


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol Uber basically paid her to put that article up

if we already making minimum wage then supposedly giving us minimum wage now would have no effect

and minimum wage does not mean maximum wage

and if Uber needed drivers on a schedule we would all already be on a schedule

and AB5 does not force drivers on a schedule

and who else thinks Cold Fusion is tomato ?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Could it be that the owner of the newspaper publishes an article opposing AB5 because his company Amazon uses thousands of contractors?

....Nah! It's merely a coincidence.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I doubt the public knew the costs of their rides and food delivery would go up 30% before ab5 was passed. Now, there should be some public outcry, newsom should listen and not sign it into law.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> Could it be that the owner of the newspaper publishes an article opposing AB5 because his company Amazon uses thousands of contractors?
> 
> ....Nah! It's merely a coincidence.


That's the fun part of being rich and owning mass Media


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Washington Post is an Amazon company and they won't even let their employees take a piss and Amazon wants to treat Prime drivers like slaves so of course they are against it and based.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

May H. said:


> What do you expect? Bezos just cut health benefits for thousands of workers at Whole Foods by increasing the minimum hour rate to 30. I bet WF will reduce hours to 28 max for all workers. Oldest trick in the industry.


Exactly!
Amazon says it provides healthcare-bah!
In many instances it only provides VISION ONLY.

People are dreaming if they think AB5 won't become the next big thing drivers love to hate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

njn said:


> I doubt the public knew the costs of their rides and food delivery would go up 30% before ab5 was passed. Now, there should be some public outcry, newsom should listen and not sign it into law.


Are you kidding me.
I live in California ... and I will tell you right now that 60% of the population are sheep. They do what they are told and don't even consider 'public outcry'. UNLESS its because the police clear a sidewalk of poopers; THEN its all about 'the pigs are picking on the poor and the immigrants'. 
They'll take it, and the few that see the stupidity will be told to STFU and sit down. 
And, they will ...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> and I will tell you right now that 60% of the population are sheep.


I didn't think it was that bad, but I believe you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

njn said:


> I didn't think it was that bad, but I believe you.


Oh, buddy, you don't know the half of it.

It is really kind of micro-geographical.

People think that California is all the same - it isn't. Normal people just get minimized, told to shut up and called a racist.

IN San Francisco it is _INSANE_. Actually the whole Bay Area.
Up north where I am (the medium sized town of Redding), there is a majority of normal people. As a group we are not willing to give up on protecting ourselves, our health insurance, high employment rate, or soaring wages. 
We want to build our own wall, just north of Sacramento.

I have a relative that lives in East Bay. He says, "I thought about moving to Redding; but it gets hot there." I looked at the picture of his family on the wall. Wife died of an overdose last year, oldest son of 25 is in San Quentin for involuntary manslaughter when the drugs he sold killed someone, daughter is in a treatment program right now - but the good news is that the 12 year old girl isn't pregnant yet.

"Yea, you don't wanna move to Redding. It gets too hot."
Besides that, we got enough of our own problems.


----------



## uberfoulup (Aug 22, 2019)

Check out the USA Today opinion page. Uber "opinion" written by an Uber lawyer. What? Followed up with USA Today editors story about Uber. The lawyers opinion seemed to suggest that Uber was willing to let drivers negotiate for rates. But is that his "opinion" or is that official. Did the LYFT survey get around to everybody? I told them that I wasn't driving for L anymore. That's the only leverage I have.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Treating Uber and Lyft drivers in California as company employees is Not going to work
> 
> Cue celebration on the left.
> 
> ...


JEFF BEZOS

OWNED MEDIA.

NON BIASED NEWS !



Cold Fusion said:


> That's the fun part of being rich and owning mass Media


" FAKE NEWS"

GET TO MAKE IT !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd say it's closer 90%


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Treating Uber and Lyft drivers in California as company employees is Not going to work
> 
> Cue celebration on the left.
> 
> ...


Besoz PR rag...I mean Washpo should be ashamed.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Washington Post is an Amazon company and they won't even let their employees take a piss and Amazon wants to treat Prime drivers like slaves so of course they are against it and based.


 No the Washington Post is owed by Bezos, not Amazon

And prime drivers are not contractors and neither are they employees of Amazon. They are employees of independent delivery companies contracted by amazon


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Isn't Jeff Bezos an investor in Uber?


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

uberfoulup said:


> Check out the USA Today opinion page. Uber "opinion" written by an Uber lawyer. What? Followed up with USA Today editors story about Uber. The lawyers opinion seemed to suggest that Uber was willing to let drivers negotiate for rates. But is that his "opinion" or is that official. Did the LYFT survey get around to everybody? I told them that I wasn't driving for L anymore. That's the only leverage I have.


It's propaganda



oldfart said:


> No the Washington Post is owed by Bezos, not Amazon
> 
> And prime drivers are not contractors and neither are they employees of Amazon. They are employees of independent delivery companies contracted by amazon


Amazon flex and other independent contractors


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Besoz PR rag...I mean Washpo should be ashamed.


WaPo is CraPo



UberBastid said:


> Oh, buddy, you don't know the half of it.
> 
> It is really kind of micro-geographical.
> 
> ...


Spot on.
Lived in SF for 12 years, left in 1993.
It was still civil and safe then.
Now it is a poo encrusted zoo.

Remove LA and SF Bay area, CA is a red state. My heart goes out to all of you hostages of PCC (The People's Commune of California.)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Remove LA and SF Bay area, CA is a red state. My heart goes out to all of you hostages of PCC (The People's Commune of California.)


And that is why, when the liberals start braying about doing away with the Electoral College I shudder. Those two (three actually with Sacramento) cities control the political issues of the whole state. We need an Electoral College for the state voting system. 
That is what would happen to the entire nation if not for the EC. 
Ten big cities would control the federal elections for the whole country.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And that is why, when the liberals start braying about doing away with the Electoral College I shudder. Those two (three actually with Sacramento) cities control the political issues of the whole state. We need an Electoral College for the state voting system.
> That is what would happen to the entire nation if not for the EC.
> Ten big cities would control the federal elections for the whole country.


Just Wait.

When the " Global Government" is Finished Establishing . . . .

It will only get worse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Just Wait.
> 
> When the " Global Government" is Finished Establishing . . . .
> 
> It will only get worse.


My stepson, who is mid 30's, asked me the other day "Do you think the US will ever go Socialist?"
I said, "That's not up to me. That is up to you, and your children. I'm 66 years old. My time is up. It's your world now. It won't go commy in my lifetime, but ..."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> My stepson, who is mid 30's, asked me the other day "Do you think the US will ever go Socialist?"
> I said, "That's not up to me. That is up to you, and your children. I'm 66 years old. My time is up. It's your world now. It won't go commy in my lifetime, but ..."


Free College


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

we need cal 3


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

njn said:


> we need cal 3


Kind of ... yea.
That northern line is way, way to far south.

The line needs to be about 25 miles north of Sacramento.
We will use Weed as our capital; as that is the base of our economy anyway.

about weed
Our motto is "Weed like to welcome you."


----------

